# 7/22 Lake Conroe



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Dusted off my jugs as needed to restock the freezer with blue cat fillets. The stars lined up for a Saturday night trip. Spooner met me at the ramp with a few of his jugs that were dusty and needed to be washed. The plan was to catch couple limits of box fish and get home early. Wrangled up enough bait and got started setting lines about 9 pm. To stretch out bait and we were only after box fish just made small baits out of the perch and gizzard shad. After setting the lines back to top of run...#1 jug had a 36 lb blue. So much for big bait big fish. 
Those that know and fish with me know any thing over 10 lbs is CPR'd. I'm in a start up group Texas Trophy Catfish Association and we are tagging our CPR's.
Ended the night with 12 CPR catfish with biggest weighing 48 lbs and tagging 10. So if someone catches one with a tag please record it.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Your the man


Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dadgum that's some big cats, great report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey guys, excellent job! Great to see y'all are still giving those cats a hard time, we haven't jugged since last year.

Our best night we ever had jugging on Conroe was mid-late July where we had eight fish 25lbs or more, of course all were CPR'd....


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

How is Rat Pack doing?


----------



## SCREAMINREELS (Jul 11, 2017)

congrats, ive only caught them on poles and havent landed any of the monsters yet. plan on making a few jugs after watching videos. do yall run jugs during the day once it cools off as well or mainly at night?


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

On Lake Conroe mostly at night this time of year to avoid the heat and boat traffic.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Did you get any eaters? Sounds like a blast


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Boxed 40+ blues for ride home. Fork tails aka channel cats don't get to ride...still swimming with sore lip.


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

That's a lot of fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

